# POP3 server what do i need ?



## leebra (Mar 21, 2008)

iv been asked to set up a mail server for work. i have never set-up one before, any advice 

i am running windows 2003 server


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

My advice would be to hire a consultant with Exchange experience.


----------



## leebra (Mar 21, 2008)

my compain dose not have the money but i think iv got all the hardware needed


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't doubt that you have the hardware needed. You only need a server and a network. But if you know absolutely nothing at all about e-mail server administration, you'll need way more help than a few quick posts in a forum.

I also work as an IT professional, and I don't like to see people take jobs they're not qualified for and then get other people to do the work for free. There are literally thousands of experienced Exchange administrators looking for work. It would be foolish to offer their services for free to someone unqualified. This doesn't happen in any other industry, and it's time the practice stopped in IT as well.


----------



## leebra (Mar 21, 2008)

fair


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I would outsource you email server. My wife's small clinic has there email hosted offsite. Which works well for them. You can get Exchange or just simple email.
http://www.visi.com/business/email/default.aspx

You may also want to look at Google Hosted Apps. I do this for the email for my family's domain name. They have a standard edition which is free for families, groups and clubs, etc..... And they have their premium edition which does cost money but then you don't have to worry about upkeep of a server and licenses for exchange or other email software. Plus you get other collaboration utilities with Google Hosted appps. Calendar, IM and Docs.
http://www.google.com/apps/intl/en/business/messaging.html
http://www.google.com/apps/intl/en/group/index.html


----------

